# How big is your tool?



## 12bolts (Feb 27, 2012)

Being as how blokes always like to brag about having the biggest tool for the job, and I was trained on stuff that generally didn't need to have the large tools required for assembly and adjustment so I probably wont win any contests there....I'll start by posting up a couple of my smaller tools.



10BA spanner, 0.115" between the jaws.



Jewellers screwdriver, blade is 0.020" wide and 0.010" thick.



Allen Key, 0.028" across the flats.

Come on lets see what others have got...

Cheers Phil


----------



## Ed. (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine is a home made Offset bench Vice I made from scrap, with 200mm jaws that can open up to 32cm wide and weighs about 70Kg. Did I need one that big, nope, this one was the second and larger one I made but as I said it was made from scrap steel that was lying around and it has come in handy on a number of times.

There are bigger vices out there and no I won't be building a bigger one, nor do I have Vice envy but I sure do like to get a good grip.!! This one will do me. :biggrin:


----------



## churchjw (Feb 27, 2012)

Ed. said:


> Mine is a home made Offset bench Vice I made from scrap, with 200mm jaws that can open up to 32cm wide and weighs about 70Kg. Did I need one that big, nope, this one was the second and larger one I made but as I said it was made from scrap steel that was lying around and it has come in handy on a number of times.
> 
> There are bigger vices out there and no I won't be building a bigger one, nor do I have Vice envy but I sure do like to get a good grip.!! This one will do me. :biggrin:




Ok that vice is just cool.  Great job making it.

Jeff


----------



## hermetic (Feb 28, 2012)

*Edvice!*

All it needs now is a label across the front that says "EDVICE" in fancy script. That is a really neat job, and you should be proud of it! I have a welded steel vise (I kept breaking cast ones) that I bought in the seventies for £24-00 ($38-00) It has been used and abused, and is still as good as the day I bouight it, so I tried to buy another! the price is now £124-00
($197.00).
Phil UK


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## KBeitz (Aug 14, 2018)

My wife wanted to get in on this...


----------

